# Asus webcam not working!



## Juliana.Sara

Hi guys,

I'm having a big problem with my webcam. I have a notebook ASUS X64Jv windows 7. My webcam is ASUS USB 2.0 UVC 2M WebCam. Until recently I hadn't had any problem with the webcam. However yesterday I tried to use via Skype and msn but it's not working at all. But when I check my computer it says that the driver is working perfectly. I reinstalled the driver but without success... Please, can someone help me??!! I'm kind of desperate!!!

Thanks all,

Ju


----------



## strollin

Do you have any other app to test the camera with other than Skype?  Maybe Skype is the problem.


----------



## Juliana.Sara

I've tried msn and I also tried other versions of Skype. I had 5.3 and tried 5.1... now I'll try "4. something"... is there any way to test the webcam without using skype or msn? with some intern configuration  in the computer!!!


----------



## strollin

Not that I'm aware of.  When you say the computer says the driver is working, you mean you have checked in Device Manager and don't see any yellow exclamation marks by the listing of the camera?


----------



## Juliana.Sara

exactly.... the device mannager says "This device is working properly"....  no yellow mark nor anything else!!!  ((
any idea of what I can do??


----------



## strollin

This is a long shot but I can't think of much else other than that the web cam has had a hardware failure.  It happens.

Anyway, try checking in the BIOS to see it the camera can be enabled/disabled there.


----------

